# Quel contrat



## Etoile (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour je vais devoir faire un calcul de contrat. Mon employeur m'a donné ces vacances qui sont les suivantes 1 semaine à Noël, pâque et Toussaint et sont entreprise est fermé du 13 juillet au 23 août. Sur combien de semaine se fera le contrat. Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Bonsoir 

Vous calculer le nombre de semaines de congés des PE  et voir si sur  vos semaines de cp il y en a en commun avec celle des PE  .
Vous faite le totale des semaines - 52 semaines =  le nombre de semaines sur laquelle vous calculer la mensualisation


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Apparament vos PE on 7 semaines de vacances 

A voir si vos 5 semaines de cp ou + tombe en même temps que ceux des PE


----------



## Etoile (11 Août 2022)

Oui j'aurais 5 semaines en même temps que les parents ducoup je fait 52 semaines - 2 ? 
Car y'a 2 semaines de vacances qui ne seront pas en même temps que moi


----------



## kikine (11 Août 2022)

non vous faites 52 semaines -7
un contrat sur 50 semaines n'existe pas soit c'est 52 semaines car vous avez les mêmes dates sur 5 semaines 
soit le contrat est obligatoirement de 46 semaines max car vous retirez TOUTES les semaines d'absences de l'enfant

lisez la ccn


----------



## Etoile (11 Août 2022)

D'accord merci beaucoup


----------



## liline17 (11 Août 2022)

Vos congés seront payés plus tard, ils sont à calculer au 31 mai et le plus souvent on se les fait payer en une fois, avec le salaire de juin.
On a 2,5 j de cp ouvrables pour 4 semaines travaillées.
Par exemple (45 semaines /4) X 2,5= 27,5 j ouvrables arrondis à 28 j
Ensuite pour se les faire payer, on les converti en jours ouvrés. 
On compare le résultat aux 10% des salaires et on choisit la somme la plus avantageuse pour le salarié


----------

